# Clear Lake 2/5/17



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

4 trout to 4# w/ Skitterwalks from 0600-0800...Outgoing tide


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Sounds like a good 2 hours of fishing to me.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't have much luck with Clear Lake. All I have caught were GOM (Gulf of Mexico) trout (hardhead)!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

BullyARed said:


> I don't have much luck with Clear Lake. All I have caught were GOM (Gulf of Mexico) trout (hardhead)!


LOL...I don't soak bait...Although those little bass terds will tweak a Corky from time to time...


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Not bad at all


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work... at the right times there are some good fish in clear lake.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

The pictures are some of the best I have seen :mpd:


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

hard heads schooling at the boardwalk . 
watch out


----------



## SALTWATER-ASSASSIN (Apr 14, 2011)

^ ahahahahah


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

SSSSHHHHH....there are no more fish in Clear Lake, it's been fished out since the early 1980's!


----------

